# NSW Middle Head 19/8 Sun - The Sambos are Back!!!



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

After months of catching zero I began lose faith in venturing out. I started to not been able to remember the feelings of a loaded rod. I have to admit that I sux at winter fishing and generally taken the lazy approach staying at home. Yesterday was my only day off so I have planned for an early morning session at Middle Head. I have received intel from one of the member regarding the possibility of samob lurking around in MH. It turns out to be 100% spot on and I am forever grateful to his kind help. This has inspired me to contribute back to the AKFF community as much as I can and hence my first report here. Anyway here's my story:

I got to Middle head around 6:15am (supposely to be earlier but the set-up took longer than I expected). First cast on a 4" Gulp mullet and I was on......  It was a ***** and it didnt take long to land it in. I quickly unhook it and release it straight away as I was eager to get back into the action. A few more cast and straight away I'm on again. It was another similar size ***** around 40-45cm mark. This time it entertained me with a few aerial moves and took longer to land it. By this stage I was getting confident and the scene of a light screaming reel is back. I quickly take a few happy snaps and let it swim back to freedom. By this stage the sun has risen and I was hoping for the bigger cousin would show up before the action dies down. After this, all i got was short strikes and failed hook-up.

By now the Sun has risen and I was receiving zero touches. Nonetheless, I kept on casting and letting the plastic mullet sinks down anticipating there will be movement. It wasn't till I retrieve the lure I can feel there is something connected to the other end of the line. I thought it was a kingy as it pull very very hard. This time it feels solid and I was determined not to lose it. However, a 2-4kg rod with a 2500 reel loaded with 6lb braid & 10lb fluorocarbon seems like getting outgunned would be the final outcome. I quickly lead the fish to deeper ground as I was losing heaps of line. It was a constant battle of me winning 2 metres of line but losing 5 more. After what seems to be eternity, I finally landed this horse. It was another ***** but this time it was alot bigger than the previous ones. It measured to be 65.5cm and it completely inhaled the gulp. The next 10mins I tried to unhook it but failed as the hook is way too deep. It also appeared to be lifelessness no matter how much I tried to let it swim. Therefore, I have decided to keep it for dinner. After this epic battle, I hardly can focus but still kept on casting. Got nothing for the next 30mins so I decided to move to South Head. Just as I was getting ready I received a call that I need to head home  ... so I backed up but this time with a big smile on my face!!!!

BTW I heard that the coming summer season will be longer and hotter. Don't know if it's true but goosh I can't wait for summer to come!!!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Beut day, beaut fish and beautifully colour coordinated kayak and kayaker 
That's a great fish on ten lb


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

65cm! That's a legal King. Don't tell Eric.
Great fish and excellent report. Salmon are so much fun on light gear. They fight hard, but fight fair.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great report Nbh00d.

The photos are very good, and as Squidley said " beautifully colour coordinated kayak and kayaker. " You gotta be happy with that!

trev


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice pics well done, always nice to boat something.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Bare feet in winter! Thats just as impressive as the *****


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Way to end the drought Nbh.
Sambos that size sure have determination.
How did you cook it?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice fish mate, salmon are such a top sports fish.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a great fish and a hell of a fight I bet.


----------

